# Charlie's Angel: Farrah Fawcett passes away at 62



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 25, 2009)

How very sad. My heart goes out to her family.

Slideshow:
Farrah Fawcett dies at 62 - Yahoo! News Photos

Video:
Yahoo!

Did anyone get to watch her documentary on her battle with cancer?


----------



## MissResha (Jun 25, 2009)

i knew about this an hour ago and im STILL fighting back tears. incredibly sad. cancer hits so close to home for me, so its really a sad day. may she Rest in eternal peace.


----------



## NappyMACDiva3 (Jun 25, 2009)

I recently lost an Auntie to cancer, so I have an idea what her family is going through.  My prayers are with them.  I saw parts of the documentry and it is heart breaking to see anyone go thru this.


----------



## Vixxan (Jun 25, 2009)

It's just hard to process all this.  I went to bed last night hoping for a miracle for her.  This is a very sad day.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah, when I read it, I literally gasped.

It's funny how people are saying that MJ stole FF's spotlight and headlines, but they were both incredible influences to our culture and they're both huge icons. 
Today is a SAD day. Thank god for waterproof mascara is all I can say!


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 25, 2009)

I think that her Passing is very tragic. She fought a long and hard battle against something that so many have lost to. She was brave woman. And a class act. Her suffering is over now, and i hope that she is at peace.

RIP


----------



## stronqerx (Jun 26, 2009)

Very tragic indeed, she put up a hell of a fight. R.I.P beautiful.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm so deeply saddened about Farrahs death. RIP.

Oh also, I'm a little upset Michael took away so much coverage from Farrah. I hope they do a story on TV or she at least gets a cover.


----------



## benzito_714 (Jun 26, 2009)

i was expecting her death but was trying to pre-occupy myself with other things as to avoid the inevitable news.
beauty, talent, and compassion at its best. i have always looked at farrah fawcett and pam grier and two of the baddest women in the 70's who made it acceptable to be beautiful and tough without apology. every guy's fantasy and every girl's idol.
this is a night where i truly cannot calm myself to sleep.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 26, 2009)

Cancer is such a horrible way to die.  It's very tragic.  I was kind of thinking she might pull through.

As for MJ hogging the coverage, it's silly.  The reality is that the world knew it was only a matter of time with Farrah because she was terminal.  Michael's death came as a complete shock.  And, I don't mean to be callous but MJ is a bigger star who had a bigger impact on the world of entertainment and on generations.  It makes me think of Bernie Mac and Issac Hayes.  Bernie did kind of overshadow Issac's passing but that's only because it was so unexpected and he was more relevant at the time of his death, not to say that in this case Michael was more relevant than Farrah.

Both deaths are tragic and to die within hours of each other is even more so.


----------



## joey444 (Jun 26, 2009)

I am truly so bummed about Farrah's passing.  I was hoping for a miracle for her and i wanted her to beat that awful disease.  I lost my mother in law to cancer two years after a 5 year battle and seeing someone go through all that and slow debilitate and wither away is horrible.  I don't wish that on anyone. So with that said, I'm glad she is not in pain anymore and may she rest in peace.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 26, 2009)

this was so sad.
she was GORGEOUS back in the day. even to this day women are still wearing "the farrah" lol! i tried to watch her documentary but it was a little rough seeing that. but i did admire her staying positive while going through that.
and i know the media has to do their job but i saw some footage of reporters shoving microphones all in ryan oneals face when he left the hospital right after she died and it was clear he wasn't trying to stop and give comments. i mean, can he mourn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PLEASE?? like i said, i know that's what goes along with fame but damn........


----------



## NernersHuman (Jun 26, 2009)

I had a Farrah Fawcett doll as a child. I also had all the Charlie's Angels dolls.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 26, 2009)

I think it is so sad. I knew it was coming but it still made me sad.


----------



## Snootus0722 (Jun 27, 2009)

My mother died 2 years ago from the same cancer, she was 62 also. It's the worst kind in that you go so goddamn fast.
RIP Farrah she was a beauty.


----------



## Snootus0722 (Jun 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Yeah, when I read it, I literally gasped.

It's funny how people are saying that MJ stole FF's spotlight and headlines, but they were both incredible influences to our culture and they're both huge icons. 
Today is a SAD day. Thank god for waterproof mascara is all I can say!_

 
ITA, how do you steal the spotlight by DYING!! WTF??


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 29, 2009)

^I don't know.. I'm just sad that she's not getting any coverage at all.. Everything I've been seeing is about Michael and now Billy Mays D: D:!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jun 29, 2009)

She was absolutely gorgeous! A true icon, in my opinion. I almost cried when I saw on TV that she had died,  i was so sad.


----------

